#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-01
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-02
<danielmato> buenas noches
<snavatta> Buenas! 
<ratman> buenas
<snavatta> Como andan? Volví a llegar tarde a la reunion no? 
<snavatta> Jaja, me dan un apt-get update?
<ratman> a la espera estamso 
<ratman> creo 
<snavatta> ahh
<snavatta> entonces me quedo por aca
<snavatta> Al final vieron el lugar para la ubuconla?
<ratman> falta pablo y edu 
<snavatta> ah
<ratman> segun lo que creo apunta a que sea en MNAV creo 
 * ratman pero es lo que me quedo en la cabeza
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> perdon la demora
<danielmato> disculpado
<PabloRubianes> pudieron hablar algo?
<PabloRubianes> de la ubucon>
<PabloRubianes> ?
<danielmato> nop
<danielmato> estabamos solo ratman y yo
<ratman> nop
<danielmato> minoria
<ratman> ni para votar que echen a daniel 
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> huy lo dije en voz alta
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> pah que mal yo....
<danielmato> ups
<danielmato> ahora que somos hermanos cyanogen, me queres patear?
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> bueno 
<ratman> e queda 30 
<furiousd> gente, se puede organizar la MintConLA
<furiousd> estoy probando Mint en una máquina virtual y realmente le pega algunas vueltas a Ubuntu :P
<ratman> umm kick
<ratman> jaja
<PabloRubianes> realmente es necesario ?
<PabloRubianes> o te hecho asi nomas??? :P
<ratman> na
 * furiousd ? Espera la crucificción
<PabloRubianes> furiousd, esto es ubuntu papa
<PabloRubianes> y se quema todo!
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<furiousd> jajaja
 * danielmato está empezando a apuntar los cañones...
<furiousd> Igual Mint tiene mucho software privativo, más que Ubuntu, pero Cinnamon está bonito
 * danielmato está empezando a cargar los misiles
<PabloRubianes> hola EuzkoArima 
<EuzkoArima> Hola que tal, recien llego
<ratman> holas
<danielmato> hola
<EuzkoArima> hola a todos
<PabloRubianes_> volvi
<EuzkoArima> pregunta, tuvieron reunion por lo de ubucon ?
<danielmato> hoy no
<PabloRubianes_> EuzkoArima, yo llegue recien
<PabloRubianes_> pero iba a ser
<danielmato> podemos arrancar ahora
<EuzkoArima> ah, ok, xq vi un mail de Guille Lisi
<ratman> sip 
<EuzkoArima> y le avise x gtalk que iba a llegar tarde de la facu
<ratman> voy a poner una pregunta anterior
<ratman> <snavatta> ahh
<ratman>  entonces me quedo por aca
<ratman>  Al final vieron el lugar para la ubuconla?
<ratman> eso pregunto snavata
<danielmato> que paso con el tema utu?
<ratman> a se cayo 
<ratman> ahi t
<ratman> a
<ratman> edu iva a habalr
<danielmato> porque de eso dependia un poco la decisión, si mal no recuerdo
<ratman> creo 
<danielmato> entonces, y en la personal, yo iria con toda la fuerza a por el mnav
<ratman> sip 
<PabloRubianes> pero no dijimos de hacerlo en el museo?
<danielmato> habian propuesto algo de utu, y dijimos de esperar una semana, que se cumple hoy
<ratman> pa mi utu quedo or fuera o como una posibilidad de realizar un taller
<danielmato> ok
<danielmato> entonces museo
<PabloRubianes> pero la utu era para un taller
<danielmato> ok
<ratman> hay que hacer talleres y sobre todo en la fecha
<PabloRubianes> EuzkoArima, el museo del que hablamos es el Museo Nacional de arte visual
<ratman> para publisitar en utu y universidades
<PabloRubianes> en el Parque Rodo
<PabloRubianes> no se si conoces...
<EuzkoArima> PabloRubianes , ah, ok
<EuzkoArima> no, no lo conozco
<danielmato> http://mnav.gub.uy/cms.php
<PabloRubianes> tiene una sala de charlas que esta buena como para 120 personas
<EuzkoArima> mirando
<EuzkoArima> ademas que se ve muy lindo, parece que está muy bien conectado, al menos dice que pasan por ani
<EuzkoArima> un monton de omnibus
<EuzkoArima> con sala para 120 creo que estamos bien
<PabloRubianes> si, a mi tambien me encantaria encajar 1000 personas pero me parece que asi es pa que quede vacio y paresca que no fue nadie
<EuzkoArima> entonces, ya está decidido por ese lugar o falta evaluar algo mas ?
<PabloRubianes> que ellos digan que si
<PabloRubianes> las otras opciones que manejamos como que eran mucho mas grandes
<PabloRubianes> y para mi no las llenamos
<PabloRubianes> pero sere muy pesimista 
<EuzkoArima> Ok, insisto que 120 me parece bien, de última hablaremos de la ubucon que estuvo tan buena que quedo gente afuera queriendo entrar !!!!!
<danielmato> yo prefiero un lugar chico, y que quede lleno, antes que un lugar grande
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa EuzkoArima es que dijimos de hacer un hilo solo
<PabloRubianes> por temas de no complicarnos nosotros y porque la gente se pierde cosas
<danielmato> sip
<EuzkoArima> Ok, ademas ya vimos que si no hay mucha gente tener más de un hilo puede ser un problema
<PabloRubianes> sobretodo pa los pobres que con handy en mano querian coordinar los hilos
<PabloRubianes> no se si sabes de quien hablo
<PabloRubianes> ...
<EuzkoArima> jejeje
<ratman> y a i me gusta la idea de que en las zoans de afuera hacer que algun stan o lugar donde se pueda mostrar cosas 
<ratman> por ejemplo usar programas graficos 
<ratman> y esas cosas
<PabloRubianes> si, sino en el hall
<EuzkoArima> Si, en la que hicimos acá no daba mucho el lugar para eso
<ratman> eso 
<PabloRubianes> antes de la entrada al auditorio
<ratman> ponemso un proyector pasando algunso videos y algunas cosas y le damso toda la onda 
<ratman> para muestras
<PabloRubianes> si ta bueno eso
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo...
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<EuzkoArima> Estimados, los tengo que dejar
<EuzkoArima> avisen si contestan los del museo
<danielmato> abrazo grande
<EuzkoArima> otro
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<ratman> konbanwa
<Death|345> hola, ratman
<Death|345> eh, mi nick
<ratman> holas
<sud0> irssi y sus reconexiones
<ratman> :)
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-03
<ratman> holas pablo
<PabloRubianes> hola ratman 
<danielmato> buenas noches
<ratman> Lonbanwa
<ratman> Konbanwa
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-04
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, saludos
<SergioMeneses> ratman, virusuy \o
<PabloRubianes> hola SergioMeneses 
<virusuy> SergioMeneses: aloha
<ratman> buenas4
<SergioMeneses> bien bien 
<SergioMeneses> al fin como va todo con la ubuconla?
<PabloRubianes> en camino
<SergioMeneses> :)
<ratman> Konbanwa
<SergioMeneses> ratman, ?
<ratman> buenas tardes
<ratman> en japones
<ratman> jeje
<PabloRubianes> pah tan todos con el japones
<sud0> konichiwa gente
<sud0> (?)
<sud0> watashi wa bruno desu
<ratman> bien 
<sud0> y eso es todo lo que sé de japonés
<ratman> pero konichiwa es mas para la tarde
<ratman> de noche seria konbanwa
<sud0> ah, konbanwa entonces
<sud0> ratman-sam
<sud0> 22:58 :: ubuntulog2 [~logbot@marais.canonical.com] has quit [Read error: Operation timed out]
<sud0> 22:59 :: ubuntulog2 [~logbot@marais.canonical.com] has joined #ubuntu-uy
<sud0> en ese lapso podrían ocurrir muchas cosas
<sud0> cosas... cosas terribles
<SergioMeneses> ratman, lol
<danielmato> perdon por la hora, buenas noches
<danielmato> vuelvo en 5...
<ratman> Konbanwa
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-05
<somosbarrigas_> buenas noches
<somosbarrigas_> hay alguien ahí?
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-06
<virusuy> buenas buenas
<ratman> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-10-07
<virusuy> buenas buenas !
<virusuy> un aplauso para vmware y vbox que no virtualizan bien a Unity !
<virusuy> ¬¬
<ratman> holas
<ratman> que sucede virus
<virusuy> quise virtualizar ubuntu pero hay un bug reportado ya
<virusuy> y parece que por ahora no hay solucion
<ratman> ya saldra alguna
<virusuy> esperemos :-)
<ratman> holas
<ubuntero> hola
<ubuntero> alguien puede clarificarme alguna duda?
<ratman> hay que poner 
<ratman> algo que  avise
<ubuntu> hola
<ubuntu> entren
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guidehttp://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guidehttp://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guidehttp://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guidehttp://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guidehttp://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guidehttp://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> http://www.youtube.com/user/andreselenano10?feature=guide
<Guest12188> mi canal
<manco> si.. hay q armar una alerta sonra l algo
<ratman> voy a hacerme un bot que cuando alguen diga hola me pegue un aviso 
<ratman> jeje
<manco> jajaj si es buena
<manco> si armas un script manda nomas, :D te hago d beta tester
<manco> jajaj
<ratman> creo que tengo algo armado ma;ana lo miro 
<ratman> capas que el hago un tena de suscripcion 
<ratman> asi se suscriben los que queiren aviso y quienes no 
<ratman> jeje
<manco> jaja si mas bien
<ratman> tava mirando la pagina esa
<ratman> varios videos
<manco> ni entre, d q son ?
<ratman> tutoriales de ubuntu
<manco> opa, mira q bueno
<manco> yo toy probando ahora kde en ubuntu 12
<manco> :S
<manco> consume una cosita de recursos los chirimbolos
<manco> jajaaj
<ratman> lastima que el flaco no tenga pasiencia para quedarse aqui 
<manco> el "ubuntero" ?
<ratman> sip pero acabo de ver algo 
<ratman> trajicomico 
<ratman> mirate la licencia con los que estan
<ratman> Tσdσs lσs Dεяεcнσs Rεsεяvαdσs.cσρчяιgнτ ©2...
<manco> jajaja
<manco> muy triste
<ratman> si
#ubuntu-uy 2013-09-30
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: necesito +votiA para JoseBot en #ubuntu-uy
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, creo q PabloRubianes lo puede dar... no se si virusuy o pcapeluto tambien
<pcapeluto> SergioMeneses, que tal?
<pcapeluto> Ni idea si puedo dar esos permisos...
<SergioMeneses> mmm... veo pcapeluto 
<pcapeluto> es más.... ni idea de como darlos jajajjaja
<pcapeluto> Estoy probando el 13.10
<pcapeluto> Es espantoso con el video Intel.... una pena
<pcapeluto> porque me gusta mucho lo de los smartscopes y la nueva forma de desarrollarlos
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, aun esta crudo
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<pcapeluto> Si pero en estabilidad anda bien, solo es un problema de rendimiento con las tarjetas intel
<pcapeluto> Es un bug en el driver mesa 9.2
<pcapeluto> ya está reportado
<pcapeluto> Ahora mismo me estoy bajando Unity 8 para probar como ha evolucionado y probar las core apps
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> se fue =/
<pcapeluto> Solucionado "provisoriamente" lo de la tarjeta Intel y el 13.10
<pcapeluto> Ahora  siiiiiii se puede usar
<SergioMeneses> pcapeluto, postea la solucion
<SergioMeneses> bueno me retiro... madrugar mañana al trabajo
<ubuntero> Buenas tardes.
<ubuntero> ¿Hay alguien por ahí?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-01
<CarlosNeyPastor> magu42, 
<magu42> CarlosNeyPastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> que sorpresa verlo por estos pagos
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas
<CarlosNeyPastor> ??
<CarlosNeyPastor> todo tranqui?
<magu42> por ?  ando bastante seguido
<CarlosNeyPastor> si pero yo nunca te veo 
<magu42> todo tranquilo
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque me conecto cuando no estas :P
<magu42> vos no andas por aca , jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> me conecto en la tarde o despues de las 2:00
<magu42> ahh
<magu42> temprano no estoy , y tarde duermo
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo general estoy conectado de 8:00 
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> entonces andamos cambiados de horario  :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> hjajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no llegue a clase
<CarlosNeyPastor> y ta 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ando por aca ahora
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> aparte lo peor
<CarlosNeyPastor> me quede sin megas en el cel 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no tengo navegacion por 1:30 horas
<magu42> no boludeees , con las faltas
<CarlosNeyPastor> un horror :P
<CarlosNeyPastor> no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es que tube que comprar un par de pasajes y me comi una fila gigante
<CarlosNeyPastor> no falto nunca
<CarlosNeyPastor> vengo re bien con las faltas
<magu42> ahh bien
<magu42> a donde vas?
<magu42> por los pasajes
<CarlosNeyPastor> a buenos aires la semana que viene
<CarlosNeyPastor> me voy a ver a BlackSabbath
<magu42> uhhhh  D+
<CarlosNeyPastor> y a traer cafe de StarBuck
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> salado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> quiero que sea fin de semana ya para ir
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<magu42> el sabado estubieron airon maiden
<magu42> pablo fué
<CarlosNeyPastor> si
<CarlosNeyPastor> fue a ver a Maiden esta semana
<magu42> eso es banda !!
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, esta bueno Maiden
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero estaba entre Sabbath y Maiden 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me quedo con Sabbath
<magu42> jeje  uno u otro
<CarlosNeyPastor> sip
<CarlosNeyPastor> los dos no daba
<magu42> :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> incluso para no ojoder a nadie saque PayPal 
<CarlosNeyPastor> asi no dependia de nadie para las entradas
<CarlosNeyPastor> me la mande la gran solo
 * CarlosNeyPastor va con la novia 
<magu42> uhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> no no no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> es fanatica de Sabbath
<CarlosNeyPastor> te lo planteo asi 
<magu42> ahhhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> ver a Sabbath es lo mejor que le puede pasar
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta mas copada que yo
<magu42> que pollerudo , a vos te gustaba Maiden  jjajajaa
 * magu42 malvado
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> http://199.217.118.9:7916/listen.pls
<magu42> 91.1 futura
<magu42> rock boulebard
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa
<magu42> ahora anda suavecito 
<magu42> boulevard *
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual confiezo que las dos bandas que me gustaria ver no creo poder verlas
<CarlosNeyPastor> una porque no esta
<CarlosNeyPastor> y la otra no se si salen de nuevo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ACDC
<CarlosNeyPastor> no se si salen de nuevo 
<magu42> uhh
<CarlosNeyPastor> y la que no voy a poder ver es
<magu42> creo que no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> Pantera
<magu42> pantera te la debo 
<magu42> buscando
<magu42> groove metal 
<magu42> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantera_%28banda%29
<CarlosNeyPastor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7m7njvwB-Ks
<CarlosNeyPastor> temun
<magu42> había encontrado http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> es mucho para mi
<magu42> hasta metalica acdc maiden y por ahí te llevo 
<magu42> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> esta muuuuuuy bueno pantera
<CarlosNeyPastor> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> disculpa la demira
<CarlosNeyPastor> demora
<CarlosNeyPastor> algo me urgia
 * CarlosNeyPastor fue por un cafe
<magu42> +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> Magu
<CarlosNeyPastor> probaste Saucy salamander?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo recien lo baje 
 * CarlosNeyPastor la afana internet a la novia que le funciona mas rapido 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene descarga de 6mb/s
<CarlosNeyPastor> y yo en casa bajo a 2mb
<CarlosNeyPastor> corrijo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tiene un plan de 60 mb
<CarlosNeyPastor> y yo de 2
<CarlosNeyPastor> re pichi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> nunca vinieron a poner fibra a casa
<CarlosNeyPastor> son unos hdp
<magu42> 11.04 fué la última vez que hice testing para ubuntu
<magu42> me aburrí
<CarlosNeyPastor> a mi porqe se me cago todo el pc
<CarlosNeyPastor> no me abre los discos esclavos
<magu42> lts o debian
<CarlosNeyPastor> me dice que tengo ntfs inestable
<CarlosNeyPastor> y no lo abre
<magu42> ummmm
<CarlosNeyPastor> instale todo de nuevo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> y me mando lo mismo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> volvi a instalar
<CarlosNeyPastor>  y no me arranca el grub
<magu42> y tenés algún disco con ntfs?
 * CarlosNeyPastor instala todo de nuevo porque hizo un Script que deja el pc como lo tenia
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<magu42> ese es el problema
<magu42> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> porque tengo lo otro en la maquina para jugar
<CarlosNeyPastor> si 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ahora me queme 
<CarlosNeyPastor> me baje el saucy salamanter voy a pasar a ext4 todo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> voy a mandar a la mierda todo lo que use ntfs
<CarlosNeyPastor> y voy a comprarme una play para jugar
<magu42> jajaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> que se pudra todo
<CarlosNeyPastor> me re quemo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> 3 dias sin descargar nada!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> nada!!!
 * CarlosNeyPastor le sale espuma por la boca
<CarlosNeyPastor> jajaj
<CarlosNeyPastor> :P
<magu42> es que es asi como funciona , hasta ahora todo normal
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> reinstalar cada dos o tres meses y listo
<CarlosNeyPastor> normalmente no lo hago 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mi notebook hace lo tengo con 13.04 desde mayo
<CarlosNeyPastor> y le voy a hacer un upgrade 
<CarlosNeyPastor> a 13.10
<magu42> ni loco instalo nada que no sea lts 
<CarlosNeyPastor> igual estaria bueno que sea Roling
<magu42> lo vengo diciendo desde 8.04
<CarlosNeyPastor> pense en Debian un par de beses
<magu42> debian +1
<CarlosNeyPastor> en realidad un lts para mi desktop esta bien 
<CarlosNeyPastor> la uso para ver peliculas y descargar cosas
<magu42> será que a mi se me pasó la versionites hace rato
<magu42> y el dia que instale gentoo con eagle mode y dvorac  , no les hablo más
<magu42> :-)
<CarlosNeyPastor> jaja
<CarlosNeyPastor> una ves empece a usar lts
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero tuve un problema
<magu42> las lts dan problema cuando recién salen , igual que todas las demás
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenia el sistema LTS y todas las cosas insaladas eran terting, alpha, algun beta y estable mmmmmmmmhhh algo seguramente habia
<CarlosNeyPastor> si sigo por las reglas nunca me dio problema un lts
<magu42> ahh 
<magu42> con esa ensalada que querías
<CarlosNeyPastor> vos que sos en Hombre Debian
<CarlosNeyPastor> que usa de entorno ?
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ahora estoy en MATE
<magu42> lxde a veces
<CarlosNeyPastor> dame 5
<magu42> dale
<magu42> me jui CarlosNeyPastor 
<magu42> nas noches
<konne> Buenas y santas mi querida fauna.
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<konne> A veces me pregunto para que entra la gente a un IRC si no es para hablar...?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo por ejemplo estoy haciendo otras cosas y en caso que alguien pregunte algo si se le respondo para ayudarlo 
<SergioMeneses> konne, aqui la mayoria entramos a irc a trabajar
<konne> SergioMeneses, trabajáis en el IRC?
<konne> Que bueno, yo quiero un trabajo así! :)
<SergioMeneses> konne, neeeh despues de un tiempo es aburrido
<konne> SergioMeneses, bueno, yo llevo entrando al IRC desde el año 2000
<konne> SergioMeneses, aunque ha tenido sus interrupciones mis visitas a éstas redes...
<SergioMeneses> konne, jajaja esas cosas pasan!
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, como vamos?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-02
<danielmato> Buenas noches. 
<ratman> holas
<danielmato> Holas
<ratman> como va
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas a todos, Daniel me acaba de avisar que se quedo sin señal, en seguida que llegue a la casa se conecta.
<danielmato> Volvi
<ubuntero> hola, hay alguien ahi?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-03
<SergioMeneses> jose, calisto asterismo PabloRubianes virusuy_ \o
<jose> pong
<jose> PabloRubianes: necesito que des /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-uy josebot +votiA
<calisto> pong
<jose> SergioMeneses: gracias por hacerme dejar de jugar Skyrim :)
<SergioMeneses> jose, yo siempre soy asi :)
<SergioMeneses> calisto, como vamos?
<jose> SergioMeneses: mandele un mensaje por gtalk o fb a PabloRubianes para que me de los permisos
<calisto> bien fscansando la cabeza un poco!!
<SergioMeneses> jose, kk
<SergioMeneses> ya le escribi
<jose> ok!
<asterismo> hola gente
<jose> yo digo que esperemos 5 que la gente siempre demora
<jose> hola hola
<SergioMeneses> jose, si total
<jose> SergioMeneses: algo de Pablo?
<SergioMeneses> jose, nada... el compañero PabloRubianes debe andar ocupado/ausente
<jose> bueno
<jose> como somos tres, sugiero movernos a #ubuntu-pe, tengo todo listo
<PabloRubianes> llegue
<PabloRubianes> estaba llegando  casa
<PabloRubianes> perdon
<jose> PabloRubianes: /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-uy josebot +votiA
<jose> no hay problema
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale no hay lio
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> bueno a ver
<jose> PabloRubianes: me avisa cuando haya ejecutado el comando
<PabloRubianes> listo jose 
<jose> PabloRubianes: erm, no le dio error?
<jose> /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-uy JoseBot +votiA
<PabloRubianes> a ver ahora
<SergioMeneses> y luego explota el canal
<PabloRubianes> lo que si jose manejalo vos XD
<jose> PabloRubianes: ha copiado y pegado lo que le di?
<PabloRubianes> si
<jose> PabloRubianes: bah, solo dele op a josebot
<jose> /op josebot
<PabloRubianes> podra ser que no soy el funder del canal?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no deberia ser problema
<jose> #startmeeting Reunion UbuConLA 2oct2013
<JoseBot> Meeting started Thu Oct  3 01:14:41 2013 UTC.  The chair is jose. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<JoseBot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN --  --  Reuninones martes 23:00hs (Uruguay) | Reunion UbuConLA 2oct2013 Meeting | Current topic:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN --  --  Reuninones martes 23:00hs (Uruguay)
<PabloRubianes> vamos!!!
<jose> PabloRubianes: vuelvale a dar op a josebot :)
<PabloRubianes> jose, que no se ponga loco el bot!!
<jose> lo manejo yo
<SergioMeneses> el titiritero
<jose> bueno, al teema
<jose> tema*
<SergioMeneses> bueno yo llegue tambien no hace mucho....
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, tiene la agenda
<SergioMeneses> algo improvisado pero si xD
<SergioMeneses> Agenda: 
<SergioMeneses> 1- sitio web
<SergioMeneses> 2- Traduccion de la informacion
<SergioMeneses> 3- patrocinios
<SergioMeneses> 4- difusión
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose asterismo calisto virusuy_ esos son los que iba a discutir hoy
<SergioMeneses> no se si quieran agregar algo
<SergioMeneses> ?
<PabloRubianes> no no esta bien
<PabloRubianes> jose, tiras el subtema?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, vos sos el chair o jose ?
<jose> #chair PabloRubianes
<JoseBot> Current chairs: PabloRubianes jose
<jose> #topic Sitio Web
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN --  --  Reuninones martes 23:00hs (Uruguay) | Reunion UbuConLA 2oct2013 Meeting | Current topic: Sitio Web
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN --  --  Reuninones martes 23:00hs (Uruguay)
<PabloRubianes> me guardo el comando
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<jose> PabloRubianes: nah, dejelo ahi, no importa si no tiene op
<PabloRubianes> bueno
<SergioMeneses> igual grava, no?
<SergioMeneses> graba
<PabloRubianes> sitio web, tenemos que ver lo del hosting
<PabloRubianes> creo que con el creo se ofrecio no vamos a tener problemas
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que tengo que preguntarle a quien me lo ofrecio es el ip para apuntar el dominio
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, hay esta Bart que es el del hosting
<SergioMeneses> el nos envio una informacion... pero si hay q empezar con eso 
<PabloRubianes> pero creo que eso lo haremos cuando este pronto el splash de "Sitio en construccion"
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, volviste a hablar con lucas?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no... hace rato no le veo
<SergioMeneses> sino no hay lio... yo le digo a un amigo q nos de una mano con el arte
<Guest57704> buenas noches...perdon pot llegar tarde...
<SergioMeneses> saludos Guest57704 como vamos
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si, yo voy a ver si lo encuentro conectado ma;ana
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, vale!
<PabloRubianes> pero la cuestion es que necesitamos el arte para ver como hacemos el sitio
<Guest57704> bien saliendo de reunion de mes...que necesitan del hosting..??
<PabloRubianes> hacerlo no es tan dificil
<PabloRubianes> Guest57704, la direccion para apuntar el DNS
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, le podes pasar a PabloRubianes los datos del hosting para q él empiece a mirarlo?
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, el user/pass las tengo
<Guest57704> listo pablo...se la envio por correo
<PabloRubianes> y ya entre
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ok.... 
<PabloRubianes> igual lo ibamos a apuntar cuando tengamos algo pronto de arte
<PabloRubianes> por ahora es mejor tener el sitio viejo que ninguno
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, que tipo de arte necesitamos?
<SergioMeneses> podemos usar los pictograms tambien
<SergioMeneses> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IconsPage#Pictograms
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, el dise;o de todo el sitio
<SergioMeneses> mmm....
<PabloRubianes> y el splash de sitio en construccion
<jose> yo soy de la idea de que se use wordpress
<jose> no queremos algo tan complejo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lo de sitio en construccion lo consigo rapido
<PabloRubianes> jose, lo vamos a hacer en html pelado
<jose> es mas, si es que usamos una instancia de wordpress incluso se le podria pedir el hosting a canonical
<PabloRubianes> mucho mas facil
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, Guest57704 q dicen de la idea de jose ¿
<PabloRubianes> como hicimos el de esta ediccion
<PabloRubianes> no hace falta el wordpress
<jose> bueno :)
<PabloRubianes> aparte hacer el tema de wordpress me imagino que lleva mas tiempo que uno html pelado
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, pero el diseño total del sitio si lo veo complejo.... pense q eran logos, banners y cosas por el estilo
<PabloRubianes> y la idea es salir con eso cuanto antes
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, el layout
<PabloRubianes> un wireframe
<PabloRubianes> y los logos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ok... dejeme me ocupo entonces de eso
<PabloRubianes> o podemos pensar uno nosotros
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, el logo no es el mismo?.... o lo editamos?
<jose> ah, bueno, si usabamos wordpress era cuestion de coger el de ubuntu y modificarlo a gusto
<jose> ubuntu.pe, por ejemplo, usa WP
<jose> (claro que, mi cara en el video no es la mejor)
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, un wireframe es esto http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/47/Profilewireframe.png/220px-Profilewireframe.png
<SergioMeneses> jose, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale entendido
<SergioMeneses> :)
<PabloRubianes> me parece que si tenemos eso
<PabloRubianes> en 3 o 4 dias tenemos el sitio pronto
<PabloRubianes> la idea es publicitar las noticias en las redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale me encargo entonces de conseguir eso
<PabloRubianes> en el sitio irian los datos generales
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, sino lo armamos nosotros el fin de semana
<PabloRubianes> pero a alguien que pueda usar las herramientas graficas sin morir en el intento necesitamos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, igual mañana averiguo con mi amigo... ambos trabajamos en la misma ofi
<SergioMeneses> podemos conseguir buenos iconos, logos y diseños con él
<Guest57704> conosco a un par de amigos de uve..que pueden ayudar tocaria decirles por la lista...
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, cual listsa?
<Guest57704> uve
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, podemos invitarlos.. pero ya vamos en tiempo, asi q hacemos lo primero y se agregan al proyecto
<SergioMeneses> estamos en la 1a semana de octubr
<Guest57704> ellos estan en la lista de ubucon...raro no verlo por aca..
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, vale
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, Guest57704 jose algo mas del sitio web?
<PabloRubianes> no, pasemos de tema
<PabloRubianes> asi terminamos en hora
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, dale
<jose> #topic Traduccion de la informacion
* JoseBot changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN --  --  Reuninones martes 23:00hs (Uruguay) | Reunion UbuConLA 2oct2013 Meeting | Current topic: Traduccion de la informacion
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Uruguayo -  www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam --  -- Respete el CoC  http://bit.ly/JPxBnN --  --  Reuninones martes 23:00hs (Uruguay)
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, la traduccion seria para?
<PabloRubianes> todos hablamos espa;ol
<PabloRubianes> :S
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose Guest57704 necesitamos tener la informacion en varios idioma
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, no
<SergioMeneses> patrocinadores como canonical o mongodb necesitan informacion en ingles
<SergioMeneses> igual los de zentyal
<SergioMeneses> asi no sea tooooda informacion sino una pequeña sub-pagina q contenga informacion de todo el evento
<jose> zentyal, bueno, es gente de España
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hablaste con laura? 
<PabloRubianes> si hay que traduccir
<PabloRubianes> y en portugues
<SergioMeneses> aqui ya tenemos un monton de informacion https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, porque con laura?
<SergioMeneses> yo empece a traducir un poco... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/English
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, por mongo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ah... pero laura no maneja eso xD
<SergioMeneses> es otra niña... ya me pasaron el contacto
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, pero algun contacto puede dar :P
<PabloRubianes> eso mismo digo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si si :D
<SergioMeneses> ya me pasaron unos datos a enviar, entre los q estan el sitio web
<SergioMeneses> sin eso no podemos progresar
<PabloRubianes> por eso
<PabloRubianes> asi que tendriamos que tener el sitio multi idioma
<SergioMeneses> entonces jose Guest57704 PabloRubianes virusuy_ asterismo en sus momentos de ocio pueden ir traduciendo https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA/English
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<SergioMeneses> al menos lo basico
<SergioMeneses> q es la ubuconla
<SergioMeneses> donde sera
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, hay que publicar en las redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si eso va en el otro tema :D
<PabloRubianes> ya tenes acceso a todas no?
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, me toca revisar, a g+ si
<SergioMeneses> y a fb
<SergioMeneses> pero me toca revisar 
<Guest57704> perfecto....
<PabloRubianes> el se twitter te lo pase por mail
<PabloRubianes> sino te lo vuelvo a pasar
<SergioMeneses> jose, le podriamos avisar a dante q nos de una mano con traduccion tambien
<PabloRubianes> son las que tenemos
<jose> SergioMeneses: si, claro, no hay problema
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, todos los que quieran
<jose> yo le aviso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, yo diria q jose y Guest57704 por el momento
<PabloRubianes> hay que publicar pedidos de ayuda asi la gente sabe que hacer
<SergioMeneses> no pasarlas a todos los q la pidan
<PabloRubianes> no no, digo las traducciones
<SergioMeneses> ya nos ha pasado q damos accesos a las redes sociales y nos auto-trolleamos
<PabloRubianes> los usuarios si a unos pocos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ok
<jose> :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose Guest57704 algo mas de traduccion o pasamos al siguiente topic?
<jose> nada por aqui
<PabloRubianes> nada mas
<Guest57704> nada...
<jose> #topic Patrocinios
<jose> viene lo interesante
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, cambia el topic :)
<jose> SergioMeneses: pues ya lo hice
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> ok
<PabloRubianes> murio el bot :P
<SergioMeneses> no lo marco... por eso dije
<jose> PabloRubianes: no, murio chanserv
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ok seguimos
<SergioMeneses> en este tema, estamos trabajando en una serie de documentos q vamos a usar para solicitar patrocinios
<SergioMeneses> una vez los tengamos los colocamos en el drive para un revision entre todos.
<SergioMeneses> no se si Guest57704 le puedes dar permisos a jose y a PabloRubianes en el drive
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> o el owner es PabloRubianes ? jajaja
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> un sec que ya lo hago
<PabloRubianes> sigan hablando
<Guest57704> perfecto...faltaria el correo de jose
<SergioMeneses> ok
<Guest57704> para darle permiso
<SergioMeneses> jose, pasa el email por pm a Guest57704 y a PabloRubianes 
<PabloRubianes> no tengo los gmails de ninguno de los 2
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ya Guest57704 lo anda haciendo :D
<PabloRubianes> Guest57704, cuando puedas pasamelo
<PabloRubianes> ya tengo el de jose y esta hecho el acceso
<Guest57704> listo..apenas me pase al pc les doy acceso a la carpeta...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, creo q Guest57704 tiene el folder de la ubuconla2014
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, le encargo eso!
<Guest57704> de toda la carpeta que se ha armado...
<PabloRubianes> yo le iba a cambiar el nombre a UbuConLA
<PabloRubianes> asi no hay que mover todos los docs
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> dejemos una!
<Guest57704> mejor unifequemos una sola..
<SergioMeneses> se pueden contruri subfolders?
<PabloRubianes> supongo
<PabloRubianes> pera
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> si se pueden crear subforlders podemos poner por ediciones
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> asi qeda mas organizado
<jose> me han dado permiso de read-only
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, entonces crea los subfolders y cuando Guest57704 les de accesos migramos la informacion
<PabloRubianes> oka
<PabloRubianes> queda de tarea
<PabloRubianes> Guest57704, ya tiene acceso
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose Guest57704 si vieron el email de MarcosCostales? lo de indeego
<SergioMeneses> o eso lo propuso jose ?
<jose> Marcos propuso lo del crowdfunding, yo lo movi a indiegogo
<SergioMeneses> bueno.... ese sistema me parece muy bueno para pequeños patrocinadores
<SergioMeneses> es decir gente del comun que quiera aportar
<PabloRubianes> el problema que le veo a eso es el siguiente
<PabloRubianes> no podemos regalar nada en los pecks
<PabloRubianes> porque vamos a gastar mas plata de la que ganaremos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso es total
<PabloRubianes> ya lo habiamos pensado en la edicion argentina
<SergioMeneses> hay q quitar esa parte xD
<PabloRubianes> y al final era imposible mandar remeras o cds
<jose> $5: agradecimiento en la wiki, $10: agradecimiento en la web, $50: polo edicion especial (añadir $15 de envio si es que no se recoge durante el evento)
<SergioMeneses> habria q hacer las polo.... seria mejor una ramera del eevento... fijo si hacemos de esas
<PabloRubianes> jose, el problema es que es muy complicado hacer las remeras y mandarlas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose pues podriamos averiguar aqui
<jose> aqui igual
<jose> o se podrian pensar en otros perks
<jose> algo simple, no tiene que ser algo super complicado
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> jose, PabloRubianes hay casos anteriores de envio de perks
<SergioMeneses> ?
<PabloRubianes> pero yo solo digo que hay que tener en cuenta lo que nos sale en trabajo y dinero el perk para que valga la pena
<PabloRubianes> no
<jose> stickers es algo simple, aqui salen super economicos
<PabloRubianes> aca se hicieron camisetas pero se pagaban en el evento
<PabloRubianes> y stickers
<PabloRubianes> pero nada se envio
<PabloRubianes> venias y si querias comprabas
<jose> por ultimo, no se ponen perks
<PabloRubianes> si esa es la otra
<SergioMeneses> entonces mera donacion con reconocimiento en el sitio
<SergioMeneses> hasta la foto del donante la podemos poner
<SergioMeneses> si quieren
<PabloRubianes> si creo que seria lo mejor
<Guest57704> Si...
<SergioMeneses> bueno igual se puede seguir discutiendo en la lista tambien
<jose> pero habria que abrirlo de una vez
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, Guest57704 jose algo mas acerca de los patrocinadores?
<jose> sobre los patrocinios
<Guest57704> en los documento que les voy a compartir ....tenemos una infomacion al respecto..
<SergioMeneses> jose, cuando se tenga el sitio y mas informacion... no podemos empezar asi todavia
<jose> el año pasado se hacía que, si alguien conseguia un patrocinador, podía usar ese dinero para los gastos personales
<SergioMeneses> jose, claro!
<jose> se seguirá haciendo?
<Guest57704> a patrocinio indivudules y empresarialed..
<PabloRubianes> jose si
<SergioMeneses> jose, yo no creo q haya problema, Guest57704 PabloRubianes 
<SergioMeneses> es mas creo q ese tipo de patrocinio debe ser estandar en todas las ediciones
<PabloRubianes> eso se basa en el problema de las empresas en mandar el dinero 
<PabloRubianes> era mejor que alguien del loco que conseguia el dinero viaje
<PabloRubianes> lo unico que dispusimos era que teniamos que aprobar el sponsor
<PabloRubianes> osea por mas que te pague el pasaje microsoft no lo ponemos de sponsor :P
<jose> claro
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, bueno microsoft apoya la linuxconf xD
<jose> bueno, yo podría intentar conseguir a Mozilla de patrocinador
<SergioMeneses> jose, dale! igual q benjamin :D
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, problema de ellos, aca no entran :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose Guest57704 algo mas acerca de los patrocinios?
<Guest57704> si...
<PabloRubianes> yo no
<jose> no por aqui
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, ?
<Guest57704> o mejor esta info cuando la tenga listan la envio por la lista...ya que tiene que ver con el patrocinio del ministerio de las tic..
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, excelente
<SergioMeneses> no creo q haya problemas por patrocinio oficial
<Guest57704> y en cuánto a ms...
<PabloRubianes> hay un ministerio de tics en colombia?
<PabloRubianes> :S
<Guest57704> si pablo..
<PabloRubianes> muy copado
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, tiene sus cosas buenas y otras no tanto... peor hay vamos
<SergioMeneses> mejorando
<PabloRubianes> yo le mande a sergio la declaracion de interes nacional de uruguay
<PabloRubianes> asi que con eso alguna puerta pueden golpear
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, si yo la pase a Guest57704 
<Guest57704> es mas ya tengo el dato de la persona encargada del patrocinio del mintic
<SergioMeneses> eso seguro abrira muchas puertas oficiales aqui... y lo que se genere aqui ira a la proxima edicion y asi 
<PabloRubianes> Guest57704, si existe tambien tendrian que hablar con el de relaciones exteriores
<PabloRubianes> o como se llame
<Guest57704> pablo como para que seria..??
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, nosotros agregamos en la wiki la info para ingresar al pais
<SergioMeneses> jose, ↑↑↑
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, si vi
<jose> por mi lado no parece haber problemas
<jose> por el tema de la comunidad andina
<jose> solo me queda conseguir el pasaje
<PabloRubianes> Guest57704, no se que ministros hay en colombia
<PabloRubianes> pero no hay uno que se encarga de las relaciones internacionales?
<Guest57704> si...pablo...
<Guest57704> pero mire nosotros en ctg realizamos drupalcam colomhia y vino gente de arg, uruguay, pero, brasil y ecuador y sin problma hay q tener en cuenta
<Guest57704> es la info de la wiki..
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, toca hacer incapie en esa info... hacerle una seccion completa en la pagina PabloRubianes jose 
<Guest57704> y si se necesita una carta de invitacion se puede realizar con una entidad sin animo de lucro que pertenesco
<PabloRubianes> no no, digo con ese ministerio para conseguir apoyo
<PabloRubianes> ya que es publicidad para el pais
<PabloRubianes> o si hay un ministerio de turismo
<Guest57704> aaaa aca para eso toca con Ministro de las Tic, educacion y turismo
<PabloRubianes> por eso no solo enfocarse en el ministerio de area tecnologia sino en otros
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ahora si entendi... jeje eso se puede conseguir
<Guest57704> com turismo tenemos fuertes alianza... faltaria con el educacion..
<PabloRubianes> con referencia al lugar del evento
<PabloRubianes> hablaron con el centro de convenciones otra vez?
<PabloRubianes> no hay que perder la fecha
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, pero ya q tenemos como patrocinadores a varias universidades no creo q el min de educacion nos quede dificil
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose Guest57704 algun apunte extra?
<jose> no por aqui
<PabloRubianes> nop, yo estoy pronto
<PabloRubianes> podemos dar por finalizada la reunion
<PabloRubianes> peru toca en la proxima
<PabloRubianes> :)
<PabloRubianes> esperemos que el bot y el chanserv se porten mejor
<PabloRubianes> jjee
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<Guest57704> no
<Guest57704> lol
<SergioMeneses> apenas tengamos el sitio le damos mas movimiento en las redes sociales!... el fds mando un post al planet sobre el que es la ubucon y informacion basica :D
<Guest57704> esta semana voy a ir enviando info por la lista..
<Guest57704> sobre la parte de patrocinio
<PabloRubianes> bien
<PabloRubianes> si me hago un poco de tiempo voy a ponerme a traducir
<SergioMeneses> entonces asi quedamos compañeros
<Guest57704> pablo una última pregunta.. ustede en las ediciones anteriores hay manejado presupuestó??
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jose Guest57704 les recomiendo la traduccion
<jose> a ver
<jose> cambio de tema
<jose> #topic Difusion
<SergioMeneses> por fa'... aun cerrando el ciclo de lubuntu y me gasto el tiempo con eso
<PabloRubianes> creo que de la difusion ya hablamos
<PabloRubianes> necesitamos la web
<PabloRubianes> van a tener que ver de conseguir algun diario o radio o programa de television
<SergioMeneses> total... pero yo publico post en el planet el fds
<PabloRubianes> aca pudismos salir en diarios y television
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, de eso anda Guest57704 averiguandonos
<Guest57704> pablo una última pregunta.. ustede en las ediciones anteriores hay manejado presupuestó??
<Guest57704> Para prensa tenemos a 5 periodicos nacionales hasta el momento
<Guest57704> los cuales nos han apoyado con los evento en cuanto a difusion
<SergioMeneses> Guest57704, y la revista enter
 * PabloRubianes piensa que Guest57704 va a necesitar ayuda :P
<PabloRubianes> en difusion conseguimos todo gratis
<PabloRubianes> entrevistas en un diario a nivel nacional y en un canal de television a nivel nacional
<Guest57704> pablo esto no lo hago solo yo solo transmito lo que me van confirmando los compañeros
<PabloRubianes> lo que maneje pero no hicimos por falta de tiempo era hacer una pegatina por la ciudad
<PabloRubianes> pegatina es poner carteles con info del evento
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, posters
<SergioMeneses> eso aguanta
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo en las universidades
 * SergioMeneses le dice a Guest57704 q anote
<Guest57704> sergio eso esta en el presupuesto...xd
<PabloRubianes> si pero yo decia algo como esto:http://mlu-s2-p.mlstatic.com/vendo-empresa-de-pegatina-2998-MLU4822897721_082013-F.jpg
<PabloRubianes> por la calle
<SergioMeneses> :O
<PabloRubianes> no se si en colombia eso es legal
<PabloRubianes> aca en algunos lugares no
<PabloRubianes> pero se podia hacer
<PabloRubianes> el problema fue que conseguimos el dinero para los afiches con poco tiempo para hacerlos y pegarlos
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, aqui si... pero aunq con permiso de donde se coloquen
<PabloRubianes> lo principal es hacer propaganda donde no haya gente que sepa del tema, la gente del grupo se entera
<PabloRubianes> la publicidad es para los que no saben nada
<PabloRubianes> el gobierno local de cartagena es otro lugar para buscar apoyo
<PabloRubianes> a ellos les sirve que se nombre la ciudad
<Guest57704> si tanto la alcaldia como la gobernacion
<PabloRubianes> Guest57704, te recomiendo hacerte una lista de lugares donde ir a molestar para conseguir apoyo
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, eso esta entre los documentos :D esperamos q Guest57704 los suba pronto al nuevo drive
<PabloRubianes> otra cosa que hay que armar es el llamado a charlas
<PabloRubianes> eso es importante
<PabloRubianes> y hay que tener cuidado con 2 cosas
<PabloRubianes> 1 es aceptar la mayoria pero la 2 es tener en cuenta el horario
<PabloRubianes> porque en el primer a;o nos faltaron y en el segundo nos sobraron
<PabloRubianes> yo no pude dar una
<PabloRubianes> me tuve que cortar
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, :O
<SergioMeneses> buen apunte
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores... nos extendimos un poco pero nos fue bastante bien
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> aca casi son las 12
<Guest57704> si...
<PabloRubianes> les voy a cerrar el local :P
<SergioMeneses> nos vemos en 15 dias mientras nos comunicamos por la lista
<SergioMeneses> si
<PabloRubianes> si
<SergioMeneses> me toca madrugar mañana tambien
<PabloRubianes> una cuestion
<Guest57704> si...
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, ¿
<PabloRubianes> aca cambia la hora el sabado
<PabloRubianes> asi que en el mismo horario la reunion seria a las 23
<PabloRubianes> no es un problema
<PabloRubianes> pero tiene que ser de 1 hora
<PabloRubianes> o voy a ir a trabajar como zombie
<PabloRubianes> The Walking dead coder :P
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jajajaja
<Guest57704> estamos en contacto...voy saliendo...
<Guest57704> lol
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, lo hablamos por la lista
<PabloRubianes> oka
<jose> #endmeeting
<PabloRubianes> bueno gracias por venir
<JoseBot> Meeting ended Thu Oct  3 02:54:54 2013 UTC.  
<JoseBot> Minutes:        http:/joseeantonior.com/logs/ubuntu-uy/2013/ubuntu-uy.2013-10-03-01.14.moin.txt
<SergioMeneses> aunq se puede mirar un ajuste
<jose> blargh
<SergioMeneses> yo tambien me retiro
<PabloRubianes> SergioMeneses, no hay probelma
<SergioMeneses> ando q me muero 
<SergioMeneses> xD
<PabloRubianes> a las 23 me viene bien
<PabloRubianes> pero tiene que ser 1 hora
<PabloRubianes> saludos
<PabloRubianes> me fui a dormir
<jose> @part
<car>  muchachos tengo un problem con una magallanes
<car> hola tengo un problema
<juacom99> buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-04
<victortuga> alguien sabe que paso con la distro para la magallanes
<victortuga> no encuentro el proyecto por ningun lado, capaz que soy yo que soy medio bruto buscando...
<ubuntero> alguien?¡
<etzio> hola gente preciso ayuda con ubuntu 13
<etzio> hay alguien
<etzio> tengo un problema con los drivers de mi tarjeta de video
#ubuntu-uy 2013-10-05
<calisto> hola, alguien ha probado con bumblebee?
<calisto> tengo entendido que alguien ha probado el modulo con las maquinas que tienen doble tarjeta de video
<calisto> SergioMeneses: el otro día vi que estabasl hablando de skyrim, lo has jugado?
<calisto> es libre el juego realmente?
<SergioMeneses> calisto, no... solo juego wow cuando tengo genio
<calisto> ok, gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2014-09-29
<juacom99> wenas....
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-01
<magu42> mar sep 30 22:48:56 UYT 2014
<somosbarrigas> consulta: sobre conexión de dos pc con ubuntu mediante cable rj45
<somosbarrigas>  he configurado manualmente IPv4 al parecer la conexión se realizó con éxito pero no logro acceder a la otra pc desde nautilus
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-02
<magu42> mié oct  1 23:26:18 UYT 2014
#ubuntu-uy 2014-10-04
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping magu42_ 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como nadamos_
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estan todos los presentes 
<magu42_> perdon CarlosNeyPastor ,  me olvidé del irc , es el cumpleaños de mi esposas
<magu42_> esposa*
<magu42_> recién paso por la pc , debí apagar
<calisto> magu42_: a no tu esposa puede esperar, jajaja feliz cumpleaños para ella
<magu42_> jeje , como va calisto ?
<magu42_> ud sabe de ésto
<magu42_> :-)
<calisto> tranqui a punto de comer algo
<calisto> que devez en cuando es conveniente por cierto
<magu42_> comer algo !!  medio tarde  jaja
<magu42_> ac
<magu42_> acá de postre vamos
#ubuntu-uy 2015-09-30
 * magu42 is away: ~
 * magu42 is back (gone 00:21:07)
#ubuntu-uy 2015-10-01
<Maik1> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2016-10-03
<ubuntero> Hola
